# How in the sweet jeebus do I find its mate?



## Dunginhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

So last fall while electricians trenched 220 to a new meter they hit my neighbors sprinkler line (1" blue pex).
Since then ive dug around it this pipe and can NOT find the other end. 
You can see in the pic that im down 2+ feet to the 220 secondary house feed... Ive followed its trench back another 3 feet from the break to find it (just in case it ran in that direction and got chewed up). Nothing... I also see no blue shreds in the tailings of the trencher.
There was no (as far As I know) sprnkler head removed from the site either... again maybe they grabbed it and hid it to conceal evidence haha.

Is there any way to find its mate on the other side other than just digging and digging in all directions?
My theories on how to do it include.

1. Finding the closest sprinkler head that was likely on this run and remove the head and run a fish tape down it, to get any clues to where it is.
2. Turn on the sprinkler system (its not yet on for the year) and 1 of two things then.
a. Water will gush from this pipe (so no help) because the valve box closest is in that direction.
b. cap it , simulating a sprinkler head at the end of the run and see what happens...

ps. My property is the right side of the photo, and while it appears as thought it may go in that direction, it is very doubtful it does... they wouldnt have run it on my ground. plus the trench goes in that direction, which i think pulled the pex up, and to that side.

Im really at a loss here guys... please advise as best you can. thanks


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

@Dunginhawk I don't see the photo.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Picture isn't showing up. Is this a new development? If so, it's possible they ran it onto your property by accident or on purpose. Our neighbors planted two trees on our lot and pit some landscaping on it. They knew what they were doing too.


----------



## Dunginhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

Here you go 
sorry.
its not new.. its 6-7 years old...


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

-crimp that off
-run irrigation
-look for either a head that's not popping up or an area that should have sprinklers but doesn't.

Then pay a professional to fix it for them because digging trenches for irrigation sucks &#128514;


----------



## Dunginhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

Well I think based on the yard layout and the other sprinkler runs that this is likely the end of a run. so the hope is I can just toss on a 1" to 1/2" elbow and pop a head on.. fill in. DONE  .


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

I presume you want to find the other broken end to reconnect them?  The easiest way to find the break is to run water through it - the water pouring out of the (unfound) end will make it easy to locate, even if two feet underground. So if the end you have is the sprinkler end, you're fine, just turn on the system, and the water flowing out of the broken and buried end will make it findable. If you have the upstream end and the missing end is the sprinkler end, you'll want to connect a hose where a non-working sprinkler head is and back-pressurize the line - where all the water is coming up from the ground is the location of the broken pipe.


----------



## Dunginhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

Ken... thats what I was thinking . The cut end is the valve side, so It will flush water when I turn it on... First thing we are going to do is crimp it and run it... My guess is we will get 3-5 other heads to pop up and that will be our answer... 
I just dont see any where else a head would be on this run... so I feel confident about it.


----------

